#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Load Flow by Gauss-Seidel Method power system analysis free pdf download

## anup keshari

Updating Load Bus Voltages         Updating P-V Bus Voltages         Convergence of the Algorithm


         Gauss-Seidel method is an advantageous approach to solving a system of  simultaneous linear equations because it allows the user to control  round-off error that is inherent in elimination methods such as Guassian  Elimination.         Gauss-Seidel method is an iterative technique whose solution may or  may not converge. In the Gauss-Seidel load flow we denote the initial  voltage of the _i th_ bus by _Vi(0)_ , _i_ = 2, ... , _n_ .         This should read as the voltage of the _i th_ bus at the 0th iteration, or initial guess. Similarly this voltage after the first iteration will be denoted by _Vi(1)_ In this Gauss-Seidel load flow the load buses and voltage controlled buses are treated differently.





  Similar Threads: Gauss Seidel Load Flow power system analysis free download pdf Load Flow Results power system analysis free pdf download Load flow Algorithm power system analysis free pdf download Load Flow By Newton-Raphson Method power system analysis free lecture notes pdf Load Flow Studies power system analysis free pdf download

----------

